# wie mach ich am besten einen wheely?



## oliver12 (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin schon seit monaten am probieren, wie ich am besten einen wheely hinbekomme, jedoch fällt es mir nicht leicht mit dem gleichgewicht in position zu bleiben :/

gibts da tricks oder kennt sich jemand aus ?


----------



## mikekc22 (3. Januar 2013)

oliver12 schrieb:


> ich bin schon seit monaten am probieren, wie ich am besten einen wheely hinbekomme, jedoch fällt es mir nicht leicht mit dem gleichgewicht in position zu bleiben :/
> 
> gibts da tricks oder kennt sich jemand aus ?



Versuchs mal an nem Geländer... Ich hab so auch geübt & kann jetzt (nach 3 Monaten = insg. circa 160 Minuten üben) circa 10-50 Meter fahren. 
Mein Rekord warn 63.

Tipp noch: Im Sitzen gehts meistens leichter.
Wenn das nicht geht -> Im Stehen anfahren und dann hinsetzen

Die Balance kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2013)

Meine Tipps:


Bleib geduldig und versuche es nicht mit der Brechstange! Selbst Profis wie Rob J haben länger gebraucht, bis der Wheelie richtig funktionierte!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg für das Wheelie-Training!
Marc


----------



## freeridemnm (6. Januar 2013)

ich hab 










Ich hab auch relativ lange gebrauch,aber mitlerweile klappt das echt gut .


----------



## Joshuast (6. Januar 2013)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal an nem Geländer...



Kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen? Auf einer Seite ein Geländer? Da macht man sich ja kräftig Aua, wenn man gegen das Geländer kippt...


----------



## osarias (10. Januar 2013)

Das Timing is wichtig. 
Hinsetzen, normale Sattelposition. Nach vorne beugen, Finger an die hintere Bremse. Fahren! Geschwindigkeit macht stabil, dennoch erst mal langsam. 
Bissi Reifendruck ablassen auf 1,8 bar machts am Anfang leichter gerade zu fahren weil der Reifen nicht so kippelt. Ausgegelichen wird mit den knien links/rechts. Nicht am Lenker, arme bleiben immer gestreckt lang!
Dann aus der vorgebeugten Position, aufschnellen, Arme gestreckt und nach hinten lehnen. Dabei gleichzeitig beherzt in die Pedale treten. Wie gesagt, das Timing. 
Ich für meinen Teil komm dabei immer locker hinter den Kipppunkt, passiert das, Bremse leicht ziehen, pedalieren kurz aufhören, usw. einpendeln. Je nachdem was du machen willst, bisste hinter dem Kipppunkt verlierst du durch das Bremsenschleifen fahrt was man durchaus vor ne Kurver mal brauchen kann, bisste vor dem Kipppunkt musste leicht treten sonnst gehts Vorder Rad runter. Dabei wirste schneller. Am liebsten mach ichs mit nem affen Zahn Bergab. Ohne mist, da läufts am stabilsten, bei ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit kann man dann auch mal kurven im Manual durchrollen und danach wieder in den Wheelie mit treten übergehen.
Am besten ist es wirklich beim ersten Ruck genau auf den Kipppunkt oder leich dahinter zu kommen. Wie gesagt, mitm Finger an der Bremse holst dich ausm übelsten winkel wieder nach vorne. Einfach mal probieren. Das Gefühl dafür braucht etwas,...


----------



## Bansheeee (16. Januar 2013)

Also das braucht schon mal einen Sommer bis es gut geht, aber wenn dann der Manual oder Wheely richtig gehn, machts echt laune. Ich find den Manual ja super stylisch wenn du aufnem singletrail mal ein ruhigeres gerade stück hast und einfach mal am hinterrad dahingleitest. Muss mansich halt traun und ienfach immer wieder versuchen irgendwann geht einem der knopf auf und dann machts richtig launen


----------



## derdiedastv (27. Januar 2013)

üben üben üben aber wen man es kann bringt es einem echt was im Fahrstil


----------



## mikekc22 (28. Januar 2013)

Joshuast schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen? Auf einer Seite ein Geländer? Da macht man sich ja kräftig Aua, wenn man gegen das Geländer kippt...


Stimmt , ist bei mir aber zum Glück nicht vorgekommen.
Einfach ein Geländer von Brücke  oder sonst was an die Seite und ausprobieren. Bei mir gings so einfacher. Alternativ vlt. mal am Berg bei einer Steigung ausprobieren, da geht der Wheely auch einfacher!


----------



## mikekc22 (28. Januar 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Bissi Reifendruck ablassen auf 1,8 bar machts am Anfang leichter gerade zu fahren weil der Reifen nicht so kippelt.


Und wenn mans einigermaßen kann? Gehts dann mit mehr Druck einfacher?


----------



## kandyman (28. Januar 2013)

Ich finde, mit härteren Reifen und Dämpfern kann man vor allem seitlich das Gleichgewicht länger halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backwheel (7. Februar 2013)

Die beste Vorübung geht ohne fahren. Nämlich so: 
Sattel runter, Setz Dich aufs bike, Hinterradbremse blockieren, Füsse aufn Boden, Lenker hochziehen. Soweit nach hinten kippen, bis Du merkst, dass Du in den Balancepunkt kommst. Diesen Punkt immer wieder durch Gewichtsverlagerung vor/zurück anpeilen. 
Übe das eine Weile. Dann merkst Du, dass Du die Füsse kurz vom Boden hochnehmen kannst, ohne direkt umzukippen. Dann hast Du den ersten Schritt zum wheelie geschafft!

Zweiter Schritt: Langsames bis mittleres Tempo (evtl. leicht bergauf) fahren, Finger an der Hinterradbremse bremsbereit ablegen. 
Vorderrad hochkriegen. Das machst Du durch einen energischen Tritt (mit dem besseren Fuß) in die Pedale und gleichzeitiges nach-hinten-ziehen des Lenkers, wobei Du Dich auch nach hinten lehnen musst. 
Aus der ersten Übung hast du bereits ein Gefühl bekommen, wie hoch der Lenker im Balancepunkt ca. ist. Da musst Du jetzt wieder (im fahren) hin. Am Anfang traut man sich noch nicht, sich nach hinten zu lehnen. Ohne gehts aber nicht. Da kommt die Hinterradbremse ins Spiel. Sagt Dir Dein Gefühl, dass Du nach hinten überzukippen drohst, einfach bremsen. Am Anfang zieht man zu stark (so dass das Vorderrrad ziemlich rabiat aufn Boden runterkommt). Aber das ist wie alles eine Gefühlssache, irgendwann bremst Du dosierter und das Vorderrad taucht weniger ab. Irgendwann bleibt es in der Luft und du fährst wheelie!


----------



## Speci007 (7. Februar 2013)

super Tipp

Bekommt man Gefühl für das Ganze....


----------



## mertim (25. Februar 2013)

ist es schwieriger mit einem fully einen wheely zu machen?


----------



## kandyman (25. Februar 2013)

Bisschen schon, Manuel vor allem.

Ich muss mir selbst oben widersprechen, bin neulich mit nur 1.2 bar gefahren (Schnee) und konnte am Heimweg so gut Manuel machen wie schon lange nicht.


----------



## mertim (26. Februar 2013)

und der Schwierigkeitsunterschied zwischen 26er und 29er?


----------



## jaydee123 (28. Februar 2013)

Den Wheely lernt man am besten wenn man ihn Bergauf bei einer LEICHTEN Steigung übt.

Wenn du das Vorderrad nicht hochbekommst kannst du die Sattelstütze auch höher stellen dann geht es, zumindest bei mir, leichter.

Und durchs Einradfahren kannst du deine Wheelie-Skills auch verbessern.

Den Gewichtsausgleich mache ich mit Knie und Lenker. Heisst wenn ich merke dass ich nach rechts abdrifte Lenker nach links und das linke Knie leicht rausnehmen.

Mittlerweile schaffe ich schon ein paar hundert meter im Wheelie zu fahren.

Viel Eroflg beim üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaydee123 (28. Februar 2013)

Bremse lasse ich immer leicht schleifen und wenns zu weit nach hinten geht ziehe ich sie und das VR ist wieder unten


----------



## --- (2. März 2013)

> Und durchs Einradfahren kannst du deine Wheelie-Skills auch verbessern.



Sorry, aber das ist echter Blödsinn. Einradfahren hat mit Wheely oder Manual mal überhaupt nix zutun.


----------

